# Please help! Fin rot??



## Belphegor88 (Jul 17, 2021)

So Belle, my halfmoon betta fish is ill right now.
Symptoms started showing about a week ago.
When I saw it starting, I put in some Aquarium Salt from API.
3 days salt bath, didn't work.
Changed to Bettafix and dosed it for 4 days.
It only got worse, so I did a 100% water change and put API salt again.
That was about 20 minutes ago.
He eats well, flares well, but generally looks tired.
Normally he was quite active. Occasionally resting on beds.
But he's resting more than usual these days and I'm terribly worried.

The size of his tank is about 4 gallons.
I do 80% water change every day.
No filter, only a heater. water temperature is about 79ºF.
I feed him 5-6 pellets of natural betta food from mobydick in the mornings,
and a small quantity (about the size of his eyeball) of Betta food flakes from Tetra at nights.
He is 8-9 months old.
The fins are becoming transparent or ripped, but not the outer corner.
It started near the body and that's why I'm not sure if it's fin rot or something else.
Also, the area around his anus is turning white.
Please, please help.
I've already asked my local betta community but no answers, nobody seemed to know about it.
Please.... I don't want him to leave me yet. He's still young and I love him so much..


----------



## Space782 (11 mo ago)

well first 80% water changes a DAY are drastic and will remove tons of the beneficial bacteria and i had a betta fish in a 5 gallon who died of fin rot so consider updating his tank to a 5 or 10 gallon so he has more room.


----------



## fishylivy (9 mo ago)

I know this reply is very late, I hope he's doing better! Typically with fin rot, it occurs at the end of the fins, not close to the body. Is it just transparent, or gone? if transparent all of a sudden, it's concerning but not as concerning if it's gone. 

In my experience, as betta's age, especially if you get them young, often change colour a little bit. So that could be it. Stress can also alter their colour, which could be from the frequent water changes - generally speaking, you only want to do about 10-30% water changes a week. I would also look into a slightly larger tank, even just 5 gallons. 

For feeding, it seems like you're feeding him a little much, I would lower it to about 3 pellets once or max twice a day, as their stomachs are the size of their eye. Over feeding can cause health problems. It's good to give Betta's a variety in their diet, so I would recommend alternating between the pellets and flakes every other day or so. 

Some males, although rare, can have egg spots. That would be the white spot by the anus. typically this occurs in females. If its large, then it could be a tumour, which doesn't really have treatment options, but id he's eating and swimming like normal, it's not too much of a concern. 

I hope your handsome fishy is feeling better!


----------

